# Joe Satriani



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

WoooooHooooo! Just got front row tickets to Satriani at the Clyde Auditorium in October, quality!

This will be the 4th time, should be great lots of stuff from the new album to look forward to! 

Old classic just cos!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

jammy swine, wouldnt mind some tickets to this myself but SWMBO doesnt like this sorta stuff.

awesome guitarist :thumb:


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I had to trade my soul to get the Mrs to go! 

She goes to this and Vai, and I have to go to Duran Duran!!!!! Though they usually have decent support, Goldfrapp and Florence and the Machine so far, could have been worse I guess!


----------

